# NO-Xplode for cutting?



## andyo (Feb 5, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## rmcfar (Feb 5, 2007)

i use it while cutting but i dont think it really does much to assist in burning fat. i like it cause it allows me to do way more cardio then i normally would (its a mental thing). its also helped me to maintain some mass that i think i would have otherwise lost without the stuff.


----------



## andyo (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks man...


----------



## nni (Feb 6, 2007)

no products are better served for bulking.


----------



## Nate K (Feb 6, 2007)

nni said:


> no products are better served for bulking.



Why?


----------



## zombul (Feb 6, 2007)

I think if you just used it preworkout for energy and intensity it could be part of an effective cut.


----------



## nni (Feb 6, 2007)

Nate K said:


> Why?




well the theory behind nitric oxide is that it shuttles the nutrients into your muscles fast to possibly help you gain mass. that would be better served during a bulk than a cut. on top of that, most poeple take some kind of fat burner the overwhelming majority of which are vasoconstrictors. add that to a vasodialots like arginine and honestly what is the point? no-xplode already has 100 grams of caffeine per scoop, just skip it an take a stim-burner pre workout.


----------



## explosive power (Jan 2, 2010)

There really isn't enough of any of the supplements in NO Xplode to add anything to your workout. The only thing that there is enough of to take effect is caffeine if you currently don't drink many cups a day. It's also bad for your stomach if taken as recommended because of all the sugar/fake sugar and each scoop has as much caffeine as a cup of strong coffee(which is equal to a big energy drink)

Most of the supplements from companies like BSN have non-key ingredients or even key ingredients that are bad for you in some way. Many contain ingredients with things like MSG or worse so do your research on things like that before you even research if they are effective or not.

Anyway before I got on a low-toxin health food plan I used NO Xplode for awhile, and I had no positive effect from it. It made me look stronger, but my I certainly didn't gain strength any faster. I wasn't necessarily more cut either just my muscles seemed a little more pumped. I don't lift for looks though. That's secondary so to me it was a negative effect because I looked stronger than I actually was.


----------



## nni (Jan 3, 2010)

almost a 3 year bump.


----------

